# US Air Force Bombs ISIS Location Using Social Media



## telephone (Jun 5, 2015)

Softpedia said:


> *Taking selfies can get pretty dangerous if your country is a war zone and you're an active combatant yourself, as an ISIS soldier found out the hard way after revealing his location on Twitter.*
> 
> 
> Since ISIS has been pretty active in the past on social media recruiting new members, US intelligence were watching various accounts and following a selfie taken and posted on Twitter, they were able to determine the location of an ISIS HQ.
> ...


Remember guys, if you're planning on being a terrorist, *TURN OFF* geo-tagging!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 5, 2015)

Yep saw it.

Laughed.

Maybe they even checked-in to "ISIS HQ" on Foursquare.


----------



## drmike (Jun 5, 2015)

Won't see many photos from me... I fear/detest geotagging and artifacts from such modern devices...

Back I go to the 35mm photo lab


----------



## VPS4LESS (Jun 5, 2015)

Wish they would just drop a nuke on them and be done with it.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 5, 2015)

/joins isis and takes a picture of the white house (look isis head quarters)

I wonder how long before this becomes abused by someone and they start attacking the wrong things.

Mun


----------



## Munzy (Jun 5, 2015)

VPS4LESS said:


> Wish they would just drop a nuke on them and be done with it.



That would solve nothing and only create more problems. Not to mention how many innocent lives that would be lost because you bundled extremists with everyone else.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 6, 2015)

Photobombing Air Force style.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 6, 2015)

What I don't get is why the military disclosed the fact that this was the way they found the location.

You would think to keep it hush and allow ISIS to continue with the selfies and social media postings.


----------



## telephone (Jun 6, 2015)

tonyg said:


> What I don't get is why the military disclosed the fact that this was the way they found the location.
> 
> You would think to keep it hush and allow ISIS to continue with the selfies and social media postings.


Publicity. Everyday the news covers ISIS, bringing up their cruelty or refugees that are left homeless, etc. The US needs good publicity to back their decision to send air support.

For all we know, the air strike was a failure as the building was deserted or empty at the time. There's no mention of ISIS individuals or innocent bystanders in the article.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 7, 2015)

Or just people going:

"Hey Phil, did you see that?  One of those idiots uploaded a picture to facebook and we took them down." 

"Ha Mike that's hilarious!" 

*Later at the Pub*

"Hey James, did you hear what Mike did earlier today?  He went all CSI and found a terrorist's location thanks to a picture on their friendster.  Absolutely hilarious!  A knee slapper right there!"

"Ha Phil that's a hilarious story!  I really love being your friend!"

*Then a game of @telephone is played*

News: "Terrorists uploaded a picture to MySpace and was bombed to the stone ages."

Moral of the Story: Don't use MySpace


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 7, 2015)

#howaboutthis


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 7, 2015)

That's just fucking funny.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 8, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Or just people going:
> 
> "Hey Phil, did you see that?  One of those idiots uploaded a picture to facebook and we took them down."
> 
> ...


Or just don't befriend Tom. Problem solved.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 8, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Or just don't befriend Tom. Problem solved.


First "friend" I ever deleted


----------



## ModyDev (Jul 31, 2015)

can be a good way for ISIS to make USA/Others target what ISIS actually wants to bomb.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2015)

Please tell me you're actually not naive enough to think that social media gave them the target.  It gave them a point to investigate, after which a decision would be made on whether it was a valid target.


----------



## BlaZe (Jul 31, 2015)

If there is any Wall of Stupid People, the guy taking the selfies should be nominated xD


----------

